# Doctors..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A guy walks in to the doctors surgery...

Patient:" Doctor, I think I'm going deaf"

Doctor; "What are the symptoms"

Patient:"Yellow cartoon family on sky"






Doh! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I was just about to ask you to explain it and then it dawned on me - Doh!


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I still don't get it! :?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

=D> dohhh good enuff for a duff

8)


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Thanks to a private e-mail to save my blushes, I now get it!
Sorry for being thick!    

Gill (head in the clouds)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Save your blushes Kiddo! and don't give up trying to get here...it's a nice place...honest!

M&D


----------

